

Anybots is for real: Check out Trevor's robots on the Surrogates trailer - jaf12duke
http://splashpage.mtv.com/2009/08/05/surrogates-mini-documentary-explores-how-close-the-films-tech-is-to-real-life/#

======
arakyd
There's something a little strange about the idea that a company/product
becomes real when it appears in a movie (or in the research/advertising for a
movie). Isn't it the other way around? Cool clip though.

~~~
inaka
You've never read Walker Percy's The Moviegoer. He writes eloquently about how
we seem to believe that the only truly real people are those we see on the big
screen and if by chance we come into contact with one, we often feel more
alive...

~~~
rms
If we are living in a computer simulation, that may be true.

------
damir
I've seen these bots with my own eyes and they rock -
[http://damirhorvat.blogspot.com/2008/08/visiting-
valleygoo.h...](http://damirhorvat.blogspot.com/2008/08/visiting-
valleygoo.html)

And the anybots crew... such nice people! Visiting YCmbinator and Anybots
office was really cool. Thanks guys again for nice presentations and for
putting our pictures on your wall of fame! Thanks and all the best. Damir

------
kineticac
that's really awesome! I saw one of the robots hanging out at the YC office,
it was just standing on it's two wheels chilling. I felt like he/she was
staring at me. =)

------
100k
How come the people living via Surrogates aren't as fat and degenerate as the
people from WALL-E?

All they do is lie in their surrogate chairs all day, apparently.

~~~
kirubakaran
Good product placement opportunity for promoting some health food. 'Stay fit
by eating X though you lay on your ass all day'

------
aneesh
Trevor comes on at about 1:10 in that video clip, if you want to skip forward.

------
kirubakaran
What if it turns out that we are actually surrogates for some aliens?

------
gcheong
That was awesome. Of course it had the obligatory "10 year prediction" near
the end.

------
greentourmaline
Kind of a high-tech spin on sending your twin to work.

~~~
ivankirigin
except you don't mind if the twin gets killed.

